# It works great and won't bug anyone upstairs



## jonah

Thanks for the review. I've been eyeing that compressor for some time, waiting for the combination of funds and need to be right.


----------



## PurpLev

Thanks for the review. the 'quiet' part of it can be valuable to many.

with that said - one of the culprits of air compressors and what differentiate a good vs not so good compressor is their longevity - motor standing up to long term use as well as plumbing and tank keeping air at correct pressure. I would be interested to hear how this one is holding up in a year or so of constant (or not constant) use.


----------



## Cory

Thanks for the review. I've got the Rolair JC-10, which is very similar to this compressor. It shares the same qualities: quiet and light. I've had it for a few months and it performs flawlessly for light duty tasks like you described.


----------



## MrRon

I've had mine for 2 weeks now and the pressure is still holding after a week with the unit turned off. I think you can shoot more than a dozen brads on the pressure in the tank alone. I tried shooting 23 ga pins starting with a full tank with the power off and got over 100 pins shot before the pressure dropped enough to not fully set the pins flush. I haven't tried it with the brad nailer, but I'm pretty sure I could get more than a dozen shots on tank capacity alone.


----------



## nerdkraft

Thanks again for the original review Ron. I am glad you pushed me over the finish line to get this little guy because it is awesome.

As for long lasting, afaik oil less compressors last a couple of years in heavy use before the compressors plastics die out. This one is rated for 2000 hours lifetime which is over 10 years of using it for a couple of hours per week like me.

Ps - instructions say to drain the air after using. Is it really ok to leave it under pressure?


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Just an FYI for all LJs: check out the Rolair JC10 along with this model. The JC10 is 2.5-gal. vs. 1.6-ga. (not really that significant), both are 1-h.p., the JC10 is about $40 more, but the JC10 is made in America and this one is imported from China. I bought the JC10 a couple of months ago and love the quiet, but like this model it runs a lot more than a large unit. I'm concerned about the life of the unit, but no compressor I've had lasted over 10-yrs without some kind of problem-lately the problem is replacing reed valves which are no longer available for my 1990s unit. Just something to think about before anyone pulls the trigger.


----------



## vskgaming

Thank you for the review I have been thinking about this iltra qiite model for a couple of weeks now only because of the lower sound level.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I had a very nice three motor Dental compressor ( alsmot new given to me by a dentist friend)and it made no more noise that a household refrigerator.Unforunately my eldest son Alistair same name as me took a liking to it and subsequently I did what I always do in these circumstances I gave it to him for his shop no charge .All of his tools I think came from me and they were mainly all good newish tools still he's my son .I have three sons and supply both of then (ne is not interested in tools) so just feeding the two.LOL I love them all and enjoy spoiling them a bit.Anyway I am back to my old compressor belt type which is not too noisy.

I had a friend build in a compressor in a loft space in his shop which turned out to be a massive mistake as it suddenly became much more noisy when raised up to ceiling level Have fun Alistair


----------



## MrRon

HillBillyShooter, If you go to the Rolair website, they state that their products are made in the U.S.A. EXCEPT for the JC-10 model. The pump is identical to the CAT. I too thought it was made in the U.S., but after learning it was made in China, went with the CAT compressor because of the lower price and the aluminum tank. http://www.petefree.com/Rolair_JC10_air_compressor_made_in_USA_review.html


----------



## MrRon

Very few things these days give 100% satisfaction. The CAT is right up there in close to 100% satisfaction.


----------

